# 2nd ACTHA ride in Florida



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

I was going to post my miles from this weekend, but as it turns out, I drove 250 miles each way to an ACTHA event in Florida, and returned with 1 mile to log. On a positive note, I was *not* one of the two riders that got tossed from their horses!! 

I was unexpectedly scheduled off on Thursday night, so I called up the ride host and she said come on down, there’s plenty of room. Then she discovers that the rangers had accidently reserved Saturday & Sunday nights for the group instead of Friday & Saturday. Oops. So there were other campers Friday night, and we all kind of bunched up and shared spots. I scored big with a spot right next to the pavilion, in the same area as the stables, so I didn’t even have to unhook my trailer all weekend!! YEAH!!

Saturday dawns cool and pretty (rained off n on all Friday) and everything is going well, dogs (4) fed and walked twice, horses fed, groomed and tacked up, DD and I dressed and fed. Then comes the pre-ride meeting…and the judges’ start explaining their individual challenges with occasional clarification from the host. My spirits begin sinking lower and lower with each judge’s words. I really don’t remember all of the challenges, but it begins with mounting one handed with the other arm secured as if broken, and here I am with a treeless saddle…”zero there, I am thinking” , as I continue to hear them (there is a sheet provided to the riders, but of course I don’t have my glasses so I can’t read a thing on it) I think, well another Zero, and another, until suddenly, I hear “Bull Whip”. 

What??? :shock:

Oh no, I couldn’t have heard that right…but I did hear it, and at that point all the other challenges are wiped from my mind. I am on red alert as I envision Chivas reaction to the crack of a Bull Whip…oh no. I immediately hunt down Rick (hi Rick :wave to let him know that if his DD wants to do the Bull Whip, she can’t ride with us. Sorry, but there is no way I am putting myself in that situation. My goal this trip has now changed from being able to post miles, to being able to walk on my own two legs when the weekend is over. :-(

So, my DD and I wait our turn to ride. I am planning us to ride fast, and burn the edge off of Chivas, who is wound-up tight this morning. Of course, I haven’t ridden him in a month, since the last time he tossed me, and still have several hematomas in my right lower back. Officially, my MD has not realeased me to ride again yet. I suddenly realize that we will be running into the other riders if we go at the speed I want to, and I remember the last ACTHA event where we had to wait for the other riders to do the challenges because we caught up with them easily at a walk. 

I wonder if I can hold Chivas to a walk…probably not. Sure enough, once I am mounted, Chivas is ready to GO and I plant his nose right behind my DD on Dreamer. Chivas is doing the gaiting horses’ equivalent to a jig, which feels really weird. He is chomping so hard on the bit, I am thinking to have his teeth checked when we get back…

So we are riding along, when suddenly around the corner comes a black lab, running full blast straight at us, and two teens running full blast 20 feet behind him! Whoa ponies!! As the trio continue to run straight at us, and the volcano continues to build rapidly beneath my saddle, I holler to them “catch your dog!” but there is no change, the dog is not slowing a bit, he is now 5 feet away, and I jump off and holler “GIT”. The dog stops, turns tail, heads back the way he came, and one of the kids catch him. I tell them, nicely, with a frozen smile, that the trails are closed for a horse event, and there is a leash law here. :evil:

Dang. Almost a mile into the ride, and I am walking. There are no logs I can use t mount, but fortunately we passed one of those big benches back a little way, so we turn to go back down the trail so I can mount back up. As we walk, I think about that Bull Whip again, and I realize that if I return again unable to work because of a horse related accident, I will most likely lose my job. Considering my age and responsibilities, I decide to take the dog as a sign from God to not ride today. Did I mention the lab looked identical to a black lab I used to have that was my companion at horse shows? The way he was looking me right in the eye as he ran towards me and Chivas, it just was weird. Had to have been a sign. 

So I didn’t get back on, and when we met the next group, I asked if they would let my DD join them. I gave her strict instructions to get off of her horse before anyone did the Bull Whip, because I had no idea how Dreamer would act. If he went Ballistic, I wanted her safely (more or less) on the ground. 

So, I returned back alone, turned in my number, and wished there was a place I could ride the stew out of Chivas. I had a glimmer of hope that tomorrow would be better, at least there will not be a Bull Whip, cause there are new challenges the second day, no repeats. Just after I get Chivas settled back in his temporary stall, I hear the first crack of the Bull Whip and nearly jumped out of my skin. It sounded exactly like a gun going off. I worried about my DD, if I had done the right thing letting her go on, but the deed was done now. 

The other (non-equine event) campers, become alarmed and report the “gunfire” to the rangers. :wink:

The first riders to return are two middle aged ladies, one of whom had been thrown at the…wait for it…the Bull Whip. She unfortunately is still undergoing physical therapy from a year prior when she was badly hurt after getting bucked off. Dang. I felt so bad for her. Thank God she was sore but ok. The area she landed was a grassy hill, not the hard-packed trail. 

Now I was even more worried for my DD. All I could do was sit and wait. 
I passed the time by walking the dogs, chatting with folks, and cleaning my horses’ pens. The man that does saddle repair was there again, so I got my Fabtron saddle repaired enough to be usable again. It still needs the skirts replaced because the fleece is worn out, but it is usable now. 
Dreamer and my DD finally arrive back, and he looks like a 3 yr old, not 23. He is prancing and poor DD is turning circles, trying to settle him down. She had a rough time of it, and was totally confused. She did follow instructions, thank God, and got off her horse before anyone did the Bull Whip. But, it was not the best group for her to be in, as no-one was aware of her special needs. Amazingly, she wound up taking the Blue ribbon in her division, even after a lot of trouble with Dreamer acting up. So she was happy at that point! Her favorite challenge was the jump, and I was thrilled to hear her score of 8/10 as it was her first time ever to jump! Yeah!!:clap:

Sunday was freezing cold in the morning, and of course we had forgotten any coats…the dogs woke me up promptly at 430 am. Jeez. 
I arranged for my DD to go out with two very nice ladies, who promised to help her and guide her if I was unable to ride again. They said they would be the first group out, so at least I had hope of getting home at a decent hour. I didn’t bother even getting Chivas ready. I figured to wait until I heard what the challenges were, and decide then if I was going to ride or not. I was dressed & could have him groomed and tacked in 10 minutes. Dreamer was tacked up and ready to go, dancing and pawing at the end of the lead rope tied to the trailer. 

The plan was, go first, ride fast, get home hopefully by dusk. Well, that plan bit the dust too. I heard the challenges, and thought, nope. I don’t remember any of the challenges, but they sounded like more of what I think of “cowboy stuff”. So I decided to stay at camp, cook chili for the riders, and have everything packed and ready to go as soon as DD returned. 

So then, the group gets bumped back, and back again, and now they are in the forth group, behind some large groups. Drat. I resign myself to another unloading in the dark (I have no electricity at the barn) and start praying for a full moon. 

I watch all the riders as they return, and in the third group is a middle aged man with a beautiful tall palomino. He was the unfortunate rider to be dumped by his horse this day. I did not hear where it happened though. 

I and some of the other middle aged riders stand around chatting about horses, saddles, and the best braces for our knees, ankles and backs. Dang it is rough getting old. 

Dreamer and DD arrive back at 2pm and Dreamer is as wild as the day before. My DD states he was acting crazy, jumping around and trying to buck and rear. She said when he bolted she did what I taught her and was able to stop him. She spent the whole ride turning circles, and trotting ahead of the group then waiting while they catch up, but overall it was a very difficult ride for her. Dreamer was still fired up and ready to go. 
I sent DD off to ask Rick to collect her ribbon (if she wins one-good possibility since there was so few in that division) and send it on to us, because we had to leave ASAP. 

With a short cool down for Dreamer, I gathered Chivas and loaded the last few things I couldn’t load while the dogs were in the trailer. 

Everything was ready in 10-15 minutes, and wouldn’t you know, just as soon as their shipping boots are on and I am leading Dreamer towards the trailer, the second “Wild West Show” starts shooting off their guns, and we exit to the sound of gunfire. 

A fitting end I think!!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

It sounds like quite the adventure. I don't even want my horse to walk quietly past somebody with a bullwhip. Dang. It is just as well that I don't expect that of her because it is not going to happen. She would go insane.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Update: I just heard from the ride host, and DD recieved a 3rd place for her efforts Sunday. She will be thrilled. 

We aren't going to try any more of these rides without some more training, and maybe next time try a ride closer to us. Maybe mountain terrain will give Chivas more to think about, and keep his brain more occupied. 

Of course, that plan could backfire on me and make him more spooky at home. I don't know, but I have taken him to Florida 3 times, twice for the ACTHA events and once just to ride some flat trails to try to build up speed. Overall, it has been a disaster. 

I think he just doesn't like flat land. He is mountain bred and born.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Celeste said:


> It sounds like quite the adventure. I don't even want my horse to walk quietly past somebody with a bullwhip. Dang. It is just as well that I don't expect that of her because it is not going to happen. She would go insane.


Funny you should mention this, because my DD came back upset because one of the men said she had to get her horse used to a Bull Whip. 

I thought, why? Dreamer is 23 yrs old and counting, I am just not sure how much more we can teach him at that age. I know how much I can teach elderly people, and it ain't much! 

I just want to ride my horse. A few little obsticles can be fun, but trying to terrorize my horse? No.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

AnitaAnne said:


> Funny you should mention this, because my DD came back upset because one of the men said she had to get her horse used to a Bull Whip.


Now where, outside of these competitions, is she ever going to run into someone with a bull whip?


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

jamesqf said:


> Now where, outside of these competitions, is she ever going to run into someone with a bull whip?


Right. Why would she? We don't live in "cowboy" country.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

Maybe not a bull whip but might run into the sound of a gun firing or around the 4th of July firecrackers


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I have had gunshots go off. My horse was anxious, but not uncontrollable. I think that the visual of some guy cracking a whip along with the sound would make my horse assume someone was trying to kill her.


----------



## jamesqf (Oct 5, 2009)

Celeste said:


> We don't live in "cowboy" country.


I do, more or less, and have off-and-on throughout my adult life, and still can't recall ever seeing anyone use a bull whip.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Heya Anita.:wave:

The Bull whip was part of the noise control obstacle. It would be the equivalent of a gun shot going off in the near vicinity of a horse. I don't know that the whip action itself should scare a horse anymore than the swinging of a lead/lunge rope, but the cracking sound would and did startle several horses. My DD's horse didn't bat an eye at the sound and he is about the same age as Anita's DD's horse. Just the difference in use as they come up. He was used for Heading/Healing in rodeos so I would naturally assume at some point some one in the rodeo used bull whips for entertainment. Thus him hearing it before.

I was extremely stretched out for this weekend event and had not heard of any of the falls til just reading this. I'm glad it was just a little soreness and nothing major.

I didn't get home til about the same time as Anita and I am only a little over an hour from the event location. 



Amy, next time we plan on ya'll coming for a visit we will do a camping trip to Ecofina and that will give you all the sandy hills to really let Chivas stretch his legs. I know Little Man will be able to keep up with him in his canter and hopefully by then I'll have Trusty back in shape to be able to handle the long distance at a canter too. Of course I could always go out ahead of you and find a nice stopping point to enjoy the scenery where you can catch up. lol

I will get with you about setting that up for next spring. I know you and Chivas would love those trails and the ability to open up his gait.


----------



## frlsgirl (Aug 6, 2013)

Wow; sounds like a lot of excitement. I will need to read up on what ACTHA actually is. Ana would have ran all the way back to Oklahoma at the sound of the bull whip


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

churumbeque said:


> Maybe not a bull whip but might run into the sound of a gun firing or around the 4th of July firecrackers


I never ride on the 4th of July...by dusk, my horses are safely tucked up in their stalls with lots of hay stuffed in their haynets. I love to lay on my back and watch the fireworks, but not if my horse tossed me there!!!


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

frlsgirl said:


> Wow; sounds like a lot of excitement. I will need to read up on what ACTHA actually is. Ana would have ran all the way back to Oklahoma at the sound of the bull whip


Chivas would have run right past 'Bama and followed her to Oklahoma!!

The first one I went to had more "normal" type obstacles, things like logs to walk over, a gate to open/close, a hill to climb, a mailbox to open, etc. It was fun for me and my DD, and the horses overall did well. 

The main issue was the pace, it was like a slow meander through the woods, any faster and you would catch up with the group ahead, and have to stand around and wait. I don't think there are rules to how fast you can go, but it seems like the riders who want to go faster would go first, or something. I couldn't really discover the rules for passing other groups or anything. Chivas and Dreamer are used to walking at a good marching pace, and doing an easy working trot/gait at times with canters up hills. Nothing super speedy because of Dreamer's age, but still at a good clip. 

I expected some Halloween type decorations because of the season, but it wasn't a fall or Halloween theme. 

I really enjoyed chatting with several of the riders, and was able to get a tour of two trailers, a Shadow 3 horse slant with one stock side, one window side; and a Brenderup Heritage model, which is as big as a Baron but a little different tack area set up. 

I also met a real live Endurance rider that lives in Alabama...and...her horse had Renagade hoof boots on!! That was so cool to see and she took the time to show me how to put the boots on and everything. It was great seeing all that first hand! 

Roadyy: maybe by spring I can save up enough money for another long trip, but I think it is your turn to ride in the mountains! I gotta warn you, there's no showers, lights, or electicity. The outhouse is rather large with block walls and a vent in the roof


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I am up for it. I will try to get Little Man in shape for some hills by hitting the bigger sand hill trails here to build his muscle and endurance. You will just have to mark the trails as you clip along so I know where I'm going. Maybe slap a different colored one some where along the way to let me know you are going to be stopped just ahead. lol

Little Man like to trot and canter for the first leg of all our rides then tires soon after to a nice walk with a few trots mixed in. lol 

Remember I like the slower pace. haha


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I have done two ACTHA events. At both of them my horse acted nuts but because of the other horses not the obstacles. He thinks when he hears another horse calling out that it is his pasture mate that is back at home. I like the challenge of the ACTHA to see what we can do, but I am with you, I will opt out if I think that it is too dangerous. Try some of them in Georgia. The one close to the AL line off I-85 was more challenging than the one hosted by GeorgiaParelliGirl (something close to that).


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oreos Girl said:


> I have done two ACTHA events. At both of them my horse acted nuts but because of the other horses not the obstacles. He thinks when he hears another horse calling out that it is his pasture mate that is back at home. I like the challenge of the ACTHA to see what we can do, but I am with you, I will opt out if I think that it is too dangerous. Try some of them in Georgia. The one close to the AL line off I-85 was more challenging than the one hosted by GeorgiaParelliGirl (something close to that).


Wow! I am totally surprised that your horse acts up, OG. You ride all over the place and never seem to have an issue...

I am a bit surprised that there isn't age divisions at the ACTHA events. Most competitions I'm aware of have age divisions for horse and/or rider. 

They do have a youth division, but somehow my DD at 17 does not qualify. LOL I think I need a middle-aged-with-bad-knees and random aches and pains division.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

AnitaAnne said:


> I think I need a middle-aged-with-bad-knees and random aches and pains division.


That would be my class!


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Anita, I found that a little odd as well how they have that set up.

Junior - 7-15 years old

Pleasure - any age

Open - any age.

I know the Junior riders can stay in that class til they are 15 no matter how many times they win, but the Pleasure rider has to move up to Open after 3 wins. They can move back to Pleasure on a different horse. Oh and the Junior rider can move up to Pleasure any time after the 3 wins...I think they have to wait for 3 wins.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Oreo has the two big faults. One is that he wants another horse that he can connect with to be his "mate". This is really bad if another horse starts calling out. At the first ride, the horse was tied to the trailer so when we got out of earshot, he settled down. I had been kicked out of my riding group by then though. Luckily, the next group up were really nice and let me put him behind until he settled. The second ride, it was a safety rider that horse was calling but Oreo thought it was one of our group. The safety rider moved on but until I found Oreo's love he was still a pain. He developed deep and true feeling for another paint. I didn't judge that it was another gelding. The rider of his true love was also understanding about letting us ride near them.

I have found Fiddler has issue with other animals other than horses. I am going to ride tonight and see how he will do with the cows that have been moved near the road.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

Heya Greentree. I'm keeping it small an inconspictuous(sp?) incase you aren't wanting to draw attention. It's great to see your name checking in even if you don't respond. PM when you can.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Roadyy said:


> I am up for it. I will try to get Little Man in shape for some hills by hitting the bigger sand hill trails here to build his muscle and endurance. You will just have to mark the trails as you clip along so I know where I'm going. Maybe slap a different colored one some where along the way to let me know you are going to be stopped just ahead. lol
> 
> Little Man like to trot and canter for the first leg of all our rides then tires soon after to a nice walk with a few trots mixed in. lol
> 
> Remember I like the slower pace. haha


 Me put out markers? We would wind up in NY or something, I get totally lost in the woods.  The trails are already marked, and I still go off the trail a lot. 

Forgot to mention, that outhouse...it's a one-sy, but there are two of them spaced pretty far apart. No stalls for horses, but some campsites have 4x4 posts to run a high line.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I know Doc is good with highlines and LM is too as long as he isn't too far from another horse.lol

I was looking at Heart of Dixie Trail Rides site and looks pretty good for something in the middle after I make a trip up to your neck of the woods.

I'll bring my GPS and set waypoints before the ride.lol


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

I like Heart of Dixie. They have really nice facilities there. My one complaint would be the amount of trails. If you are going to be there a week, you run out of new trails to do. But that has been my complaint at most of the places I go to. We stayed in a "cabin" it is a storage building with beds. It does have a small fridge and microwave though but no table inside.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

I saw that. All I need is cover and a five gallon bucket for times when can't make it to the outhouse.lol


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oreos Girl said:


> I like Heart of Dixie. They have really nice facilities there. My one complaint would be the amount of trails. If you are going to be there a week, you run out of new trails to do. But that has been my complaint at most of the places I go to. We stayed in a "cabin" it is a storage building with beds. It does have a small fridge and microwave though but no table inside.


Do they allow dogs in the cabins?


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

No pets allowed in the cabins and a 2 night minimum rental.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oreos Girl said:


> Oreo has the two big faults. One is that he wants another horse that he can connect with to be his "mate". This is really bad if another horse starts calling out. At the first ride, the horse was tied to the trailer so when we got out of earshot, he settled down. I had been kicked out of my riding group by then though. Luckily, the next group up were really nice and let me put him behind until he settled. The second ride, it was a safety rider that horse was calling but Oreo thought it was one of our group. The safety rider moved on but until I found Oreo's love he was still a pain. He developed deep and true feeling for another paint. I didn't judge that it was another gelding. The rider of his true love was also understanding about letting us ride near them.
> 
> I have found Fiddler has issue with other animals other than horses. I am going to ride tonight and see how he will do with the cows that have been moved near the road.


You got kicked out of the group you were riding with just because your horse was calling out? Jeez, that is harsh. I've never heard of kicking a rider out of a group. Not ride with them again, yes; kick them out of current ride, no. 

Which ride had a safety rider? There wasn't one at the 2 ACTHA rides I have attended.


----------



## Roadyy (Feb 9, 2013)

The Caverns didn't need safety riders due to the Rangers covering that aspect of the event. The ride coming up in Jasper,Fl will use safety riders and there may be a chance the Milton,Fl rides may require safety riders. 
I could go to the ride in Mayo Fl this weekend as a safety rider as there are several that you saw at Natalie's event going to it. Natalie is competing in the ride this weekend.


----------



## Oreos Girl (May 24, 2011)

Well we got kicked out because Oreo was prancing around while calling out and making the other horses nervous. The ride in Hogansville had the safety rider.


----------



## AnitaAnne (Oct 31, 2010)

Oreos Girl said:


> Well we got kicked out because Oreo was prancing around while calling out and making the other horses nervous. The ride in Hogansville had the safety rider.


Jeez, that is harsh. I wouldn't want anything to do with riders that acted that way. 

There is a ride in Conyers at the horse park I was thinking of trying, but I sure won't go if it is that group hosting. 

Plus my boxer girl is really bad off, started having seizures yesterday, and they keep coming faster and faster. She is at the vets right now they are trying a Valium drip to see if they can stop or slow down the seizures, but i may have to drive her to Auburn, and my boss is not willing to let me off. :evil:


----------



## Foxtail Ranch (Mar 10, 2012)

anitaanne, I am so sorry to hear your old dog is having a hard time. I will be sending her love and health from Oregon!

I am now really intrigued by ACTHA rides after yor post.


----------



## wobheegim (Jul 11, 2021)

AnitaAnne said:


> I was going to post my miles from this weekend, but as it turns out, I drove 250 miles each way to an ACTHA event in Florida, and returned with 1 mile to log. On a positive note, I was *not* one of the two riders that got tossed from their horses!!
> 
> I was unexpectedly scheduled off on Thursday night, so I called up the ride host and she said come on down, there’s plenty of room. Then she discovers that the rangers had accidently reserved Saturday & Sunday nights for the group instead of Friday & Saturday. Oops. So there were other campers Friday night, and we all kind of bunched up and shared spots. I scored big with a spot right next to the pavilion, in the same area as the stables, so I didn’t even have to unhook my trailer all weekend!! YEAH!!
> 
> ...


Wow, looks like a dream


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Thread CLOSED for comment due to age...


----------

